# Help and Advice > Coping with Depression >  I want to be on my own

## Puggysusan

Life is still the same. Our drug addict so is the same piece of rubbish as he was years ago. Nothing has changed I am tired he has adhd but he wont go to the doctors, to escape we have a van so we go off each weekend. We have tried to get him to leave but he wont so we have thought of selling our home. I hate the house the road and just hate life anyway. With all the rows drug dealers knocking at the door all the neighbours must know its embarrassing and degrading. Something happened regarding a neighbour while we were away she was embarrassed our son has a friend who is older than him and an alcoholic they put a note through her door asking if she wanted company she mentioned it to us and now I do t want to live here. He said it was a joke and we never got to the bottom of it. My friend who I talk to is very ill so this forum is my last chance.  I  love my job its part time it keeps me going I look forward to going. I am so tired I cant move far as with have an elderly dog and he is not well

----------


## Suzi

Sorry to hear nothing's changed for you. If he won't leave can you evict him legally? He obviously doesn't want to get clean and stay clean... You've been a member here for almost 7 1/2 years and you are struggling with the same things... I wish you were able to move forward and for him to want to get clean and stay that way. 
What does your husband say about everything? 
I can understand why you'd be embarrassed about what happened with your neighbour and with all the dealers. It must be so horrible for you. 
Have you spoken to your dr recently?

----------


## Puggysusan

The doctor gave anti depressants so I should take them.the only way I can cope is to stay out of the house but this thing
With the neighbour has just finished me off. The woman it happened to is very loud and mouthy so at some no point everyone will know. We are going away in the van I have booked nearly every weekend in July. I am fed up and my health is bad really. I am angry and upset the abnormal is now the normal to me. Thanks for replying

----------


## Suzi

Are you not taking the prescribed antidepressants? 

Why aren't you making him leave?

----------


## Paula

Hunni, why arent you taking the ADs?

----------


## Puggysusan

It’s the situation we are all. The anti depressants don’t take the problem away they just mask it. As I am typing this my husband has come home from work not well and gone to bed. Both of us when we leave work try and find things to do before coming home to prolong it. This morning as I got the shopping out of the car 2 lads came down the road think they ate something to do with the son it was quite intimidating they sat there but didn’t say anything. I rang my husband who was less impressed with me ringing due to his work load been a bad day all round. Row tonight when the son comes in that’s goes without saying. How do you manage to get a 38 yr old to ho to the doctors as he has adhd he is a child in a mans body? I am fed up with my life and how foci get rid of him he won’t go

----------


## Suzi

Why don't you formally evict him? 
If you were feeling intimidated why didn't you call the police? The same with your son? If he is being aggressive, call the police and don't allow him back!
Surely having some help from the anti depressants is better than nothing?

----------


## Paula

No they dont take the problem away, but they will help you cope better, which might mean youre able to do something about the situation

----------

